# multiple shower valves in one shower



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi all, 

It's a master bath shower, technically a remodel but it's all new. Apparently as of January 1st of this year per the cpc, chapter 4 a shower is allowed multiple shower heads but the max of 2.5 gpm total, including body sprayers.... Wtf? Is there a way around this? Maybe with an 8' stall? 
Thx


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

There is no way to even get 1 shower head and 1 body spray to be 2.5gpm, if I'm understanding you correct. Hell, the last shower I did was 8gpm and it only had a shower head, handheld and 3 body sprays...


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Nazi California title 24. Not allowed to have more than 1 2.0 gpm Fixture on... At one time, so the valve off the thermo must be a diverter... Sux, 6 million dollar house and they will be taking bird baths. Cpc says 2.5 gpm, but the CA green building standard wants a 20 percent reduction. Which is why all new toilets are down to 1.26 gpf and shower heads are restricted to 2.0.

I understand that we are out of water... I've been doing softeners left and right as local cities are tapping wells at 30-50 grains of Hardness... But if the homeowner wants to pay that fat water bill...Why does the government need to be in the shower like this? I have a feeling there may be an inspector getting a few car payments made for him. Whatever


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

The 8' stall was my attempt at getting around the rule with an ADA shower but no dice. And you're right, not able to have multiple heads operating at the same time, must be diverter Valve. I was misunderstanding what u was reading


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I believe you can have multiple valves in a shower with each limited to 2gpm.


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> I believe you can have multiple valves in a shower with each limited to 2gpm.


This is the way around that... Just have to make sure there is enough supply to begin with


----------



## kimo (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm interested in this business of multiple shower heads but a bit confused by the posts so far. For instance, i've never seen multi shower valves in one shower situation?

Can someone give a reference in the CPC?

Could someone explain bit by bit what is required - in other words what's passed their Ca. PI's version of the CPC?

My limited experience of this is listening to the foreman and a senior plumber arguing about whats possible.

I once roughed copper stubs on three stud walls and the ceiling of a shower stall. What happened next i dont know. I rarely see finished work.


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

kimo said:


> I'm interested in this business of multiple shower heads but a bit confused by the posts so far. For instance, i've never seen multi shower valves in one shower situation?
> 
> Can someone give a reference in the CPC?
> 
> ...



Ask your journeyman...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

kimo said:


> I'm interested in this business of multiple shower heads but a bit confused by the posts so far. For instance, i've never seen multi shower valves in one shower situation?
> 
> Can someone give a reference in the CPC?
> 
> Could someone explain bit by bit what is required - in other words what's passed their Ca. PI's version of the CPC?


The CPC won't help you. You have to look Title 24 and the new Green Code.
Just to make sure I wasn't steering you wrong, I consulted a Title 24 expert.
Multiple shower valves are not rare in high end installations. The limits of their use are $$$ and wall space.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Tankless said:


> Nazi California title 24. Not allowed to have more than 1 2.0 gpm Fixture on... At one time, so the valve off the thermo must be a diverter... Sux, 6 million dollar house and they will be taking bird baths. Cpc says 2.5 gpm, but the CA green building standard wants a 20 percent reduction. Which is why all new toilets are down to 1.26 gpf and shower heads are restricted to 2.0. I understand that we are out of water... I've been doing softeners left and right as local cities are tapping wells at 30-50 grains of Hardness... But if the homeowner wants to pay that fat water bill...Why does the government need to be in the shower like this? I have a feeling there may be an inspector getting a few car payments made for him. Whatever



Good share, couldn't agree more


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

kimo said:


> I'm interested in this business of multiple shower heads but a bit confused by the posts so far. For instance, i've never seen multi shower valves in one shower situation? Can someone give a reference in the CPC? Could someone explain bit by bit what is required - in other words what's passed their Ca. PI's version of the CPC? My limited experience of this is listening to the foreman and a senior plumber arguing about whats possible. I once roughed copper stubs on three stud walls and the ceiling of a shower stall. What happened next i dont know. I rarely see finished work.



Here's just one way


----------

